# 779 Oil Drum Loader



## Dewman (May 15, 2018)

Hello, I recently purchased a 779 Oil Drum Loader. It looks great and picks up the drums as it should but many times it doesn't go far enough to off load the drum into the car. It starts to tip and then backs up and goes for the next drum. I have taken it apart, cleaned and lubed and it runs fine. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have always admired those but have never had one. No help here.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Usually "Louis the Oil Drum Loader" has always been a very reliable accessory. If you have lubed the linkage, gear chamber, motor and not observed any undue slack in the gears then one other suggestion would be to check the oil drum cart to see if the two prongs that protrude out are not bent inwards (not the curls at the end of each as they cause the drum to tip). Other than that the worm gears may be a little out of sync with the linkage. In that case you might have to re-mate them very slightly for the linkage the stop at the correct tipping position on the platform. J.B.


----------



## Dewman (May 15, 2018)

Thank you. I will look for a linkage issue.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

No help hear. I've never owned one. The advise Sagas listed sounds solid to me. Good explanation. 

Kenny


----------

